# Favorite Bass Lure



## bcreekbass (Feb 15, 2011)

What's everyone's list for favorite lure. My top 3 are

1. Plastic Worms - Zoom magnum, and Senkos
2. Spinner baits and chatter baits
3. Rattle Trap

Check out my article on plastic worms
http://http://cuttersweekly.com/?p=58


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

mine are:

1. shallow running crankbait
2. shallow running crankbait
3. shallow running crankbait


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Strike King 3 x Zulu


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

1. 4" or 5" twin tail grubs
2. Black buzzbait
3. Case hellgrammites


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Check out the post in the BASS only forum...a couple pages of answers to the same question.

SPINNERBAIT and RICO Popper 4 me :B


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jig
crankbait
spinner


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Spinner Bait- any kind
Frog-
Drop shotin anything


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Check out the post in the BASS only forum...a couple pages of answers to the same question.


Ditto on that one, same subject already covered.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Rebel Craw
Various Rapala type minnows
Various plasticsSenkos, Flukesetc. twister tailsjig-n-pig
Various spinner baits and in-line spinners.
I caught most of my bass last year on Rebel Craws and Rapala type minnows, after that its hard to say. Early in the season I do well with twister tails on a ¼ or 1/8 oz lead head depending on the current.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

QueticoMike said:


> Strike King 3 x Zulu


I knew you'd say that! hahaha

My favorite lure to "fish" is a chrome zara spook but my most effective lure is probably a Rebel craw or a KVD 1.5 depending on where I'm fishing. I haven't gotten to use my Smack Tackle flitterbait or Gizz3 much, but I think one of them might become a new favorite this year. A white Booyah spinner bait or a simple white Rooster tail are probably my most-used "comfort lures".


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

smack tackle, some more smack. now i,m waiting on a smack spoon.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

1/4 oz green pumpkin barbwire pattern Jig with Paca Chunk trailer
Luckycraft RC 0.5 Crankbait in white shad color.
1/2 oz War Eagle Spinnerbait Chart/white


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

1. Rapala minnow top water jointed - bonus to see them crush it. Also avoid snags.
2. tubes 3" pumpkin seed


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

War eagle 1/2 spinner bait
Jerk bait
Tube!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

Storm Subwart.shallow crank
Spinnerbaits...any
anything else that I can get them to bite.....................


----------



## meat (Jul 12, 2009)

1. Venom soft plastics 
2. Rebel Pop-R


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

1.$1 white buzzbait from walmart -24" 8.5lb largemouth (pic on my profile)

2. skitterpop - smallmouth slayer in darby creeks

3. zara spook/puppy - just caus you can never get enough topwater hits!!


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

WE-Bait crank baits!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

1. Kelly J Prop bait
2. Booyah pipsqueak
3. 5 inch Senko

my "favorites" seem to change every year. I like to see visual explosions so topwaters are my "favorite" baits....doesn't mean that is the best thing to catch fish on although these 3 baits produce more than half my bass throughout the year


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

1. Hula popper
2. Jitterbug - black and silver
3. 3/16 oz. Vibe

I love fishing top water. There is nothing better than when your lure hits the water and all the sudden WHAM!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

1) Spinnerbait - various depending on conditions
2) Brush Hog (Alabama Craw)
3) Senko


----------



## Vinny10 (Mar 24, 2011)

1. senkos
2. spro bbz swimbait
3. spro frog


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

1. Excalibur Bill Dance Fat Free Shad,Fire Tiger
2. Scrum Frog
3. Senko/Roboworms


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

For stream smallmouth a grub with a triangle cut out of another grub to represent the big fins of darters and madtoms in streams

for largemouth a quarter ounce colorado blade spinnerbait


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Scum frog over lily pads or other floating plants. Tons of fun!


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

purple powerworm for largemouth

for smallmouth, chompers hula grub green or black

night smallies- black jitterbug


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

1. is Tubes
2. I love running a spinnier baits right under the water surface.
3. I like running buzz baits and watching them explode my lure out of the water.:clap::bananapartyhat:


----------



## gamefisher (Oct 1, 2009)

bomber series A crankbait crayfish color green 3-6 ft great bass bait for around weeds and structure.......


----------

